# Router bits for Porter Cable 7116 Omnijig



## mmalinco (Aug 11, 2013)

Apparently the correct router bit to use with a P-C 7116 Omnijig dovetail jig is a P-C 43750PC 1/2" dovetail bit. But, this bit seems no longer to be available. Does anyone know of a replacement bit and a source for it-or, preferably, a source for a 43750PC?


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't know whether it's an identical bit, but Grizzly has 1/2" shank dovetail bits, in both 7 deg. and 14 deg. profiles. (I'm guessing that the omnijig uses 1/2" shank bits like the 4512 does).


----------

